# Frage zur Pico 4 Steamvr-Kompatibilität und Virtual Desktop



## Pfranzy (25. Dezember 2022)

Hallo liebe Community. Vor 4 Tagen habe ich mir die Pico 4 zugelegt , aber ich konnte sie bisher nur 2 Tage ausprobieren.
Für diejenigen die es interessiert: ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Pico. Ich habe auch schon ein paar Fragen.
1.Steamvr Kompatibilität. Ich habe mir 5-6 gratis Spiele von Steam runtergeladen und alle haben mit der Pico gut funktioniert. Außer ein Spiel: Aperture Hand Lab. Meine Controller wurden einfach nicht erkannt. Als ich mich deswegen ein wenig informiert habe , habe ich aber auch gelesen , dass das "Spiel" eine Demo für die Valve Index ist und daher mit keiner anderen VR-Brille kompatibel ist. Aber dennoch wollte ich euch fragen , wie viele Spiele mit der Pico 4 Kompatibel sind.* Ist das der Großteil von den Steamvr games*? Und woran erkenne ich das ? *Ich dachte zuerst , dass man das daran erkennt , dass die Spiele auch mit der Oculus Rift/Quest2 kompatibel sind. Stimmt* das ? (Ich rede hier aber noch nicht von Virtual Desktop.)
2.(Die Frage gilt nur , wenn ihr die Fett markierten Texte oben mit Nein beantwortet. Egal ob beide Fragen oder nur eine.)Löst Virtual Desktop dieses Problem?
3.Lohnt sich Virtual Desktop für mich? Mal abgesehen von meiner 1/2 Frage. Als ich mich zuerst mit meinem PC über die Pico verbinden wollte (Mit der Streaming App von Pico) , habe ich dabei zuerst die Kabellose Option genommen , dabei hat allerdings alles SEHR stark gelaggt und die Auflösung war nicht so gut. Obwohl mein Internet sehr gut ist. Also habe ich dann die Kabel Option genommen und das war dann viel besser, es hat nicht mehr gelaggt und die Auflösung war sehr gut dann. Und das Kabel stört mich dabei gar nicht. Denkt ihr daher , dass sich Virtual Desktop für mich überhaupt lohnt/ ist die Auflösung , FPS und Latenz bei Virtual Desktop Kabellos besser , als bei der Pico Streaming App mit Kabel?
Das wars erstmal 
Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (30. Dezember 2022)

Hi

Kommt wie so oft auf Spiel an bei vielen Spielen musst du denn oculus Controller nehmen mit die laufen oder musst selber erstmal die Controller Tasten  zuweisen. Und was Virtual Desktop angeht ist das mit der Pico die beste Wahl was das Bild angeht da ist die eigene Software noch Meilenweit entfernt 😅 und die WLAN Verbindung hat nix mit deinen Internet zu tun da kommt es auf dein Router an wie gut der WLAN kann 5 GHz bei 866 mbits sollten da schon Anliegen um die 150mbits die benötigt werden zu leisten und am besten denn pc natürlich mit lan an denn Router schließen um Latenz zu vermeiden. Und am besten in dem wlan ist nix anderes was dir Bandbreite klaut am besten einen separaten Router holen der wifi 6 kann. Was aber noch wichtig ist das du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte hast da AMD nur 100mbits packt und das bild dann sehr leidet und sollte nicht alt zu lam sein da diese art von VR sehr viel Rechenleistung braucht🙈🤮 habe es erst jetzt mit einer 4090 geschafft die pico 4 voll aus zu fahren


----------

